# Pic request Modified V8 Q



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

I found what I believe to be a good deal on a V8 quattro and before I even have the car I am already thinking about what I might do to it to make it look a little better.
This will be a daily driver so I won't be tearing it down or anything like that just some bolt ons or mild modifications. 
Some wheels and an exhaust are first on the list but what else have people done?


----------

